# Parking at Trudeau Airport Montreal.



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Am going to Europe beginning of April for a vacation. Wanting to leave my car at or near airport in Montreal. Googled it and there are a few. Just wandering if anyone has a recommendation of one they used and were happy with the price. I'm leaning towards the park and fly economy lots like we have in Ottawa.Just wanted to do a quick check with the CMF community. Thanks.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

@ some airports you can rent your car out & get paid instead of paying to park


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

lonewolf :) said:


> @ some airports you can rent your car out & get paid instead of paying to park


Better check with your insurance agent first.

Is there a park and fly at that airport?There are discount codes available through airmiles


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

See http://www.admtl.com/en/access/parking


----------

